# Oil life reset



## Trevor C (Nov 30, 2016)

Ther has been alot of posts in the past about this. I have a 2013 1.7 diesel Cruze. This is a UK right hand drive model.

I have tried all the recomnded ways of resetting this without success. The only way I can ged it reset is using a diagnostic tool. One of my neighbours had one of these and he reset it without any problems. Unfortunatey for me my neighbour has moved away and taken his tool with him. I asked him for the details of the tool before he left but he went without letting me know what tye he had.

I have now purchased 2 of the diagnostic tools and neither registr code 82.

Can anyone who has a similar problem and changing the oil and filter every 2500 miles recommend a reasonable priced diagnostic tool which will reset the oil life.

Regards
Trevor.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't understand why you can't just go to the DIC and follow the instructions on clearing it. If that doesn't work then something is wrong. You can also try the old GM method, turn key to the on position and press the accelerator all the way to the floor three times.


----------



## Just Rick (Jun 23, 2015)

I have to agree with Blue Topaz,I have always reset mine the old fashion way,turn the igniton on until the ignition lights show,press the accelorator to the floor three times hard(this must be done within five seconds)so fairly quickly,turn the key fully off,sometimes you MAY have to do this two or three times once you have started the car.

Just a trick I use,is I never reset the oil life until the code 82 comes up,I rely more of kilometres or time intervals for oil and filter changes,mind you time never enters my equation,as I normally do 800 to a 1000 miles a week


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Should this be moved to the Gen1 area?


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Are you trying the reset with the key to the on position but with the engine not running?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Yes, make sure the engine is not running, I have tried to do it with the engine running a couple of times and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't work.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Should this be moved to the Gen1 area?


no
its not relevant there either


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Perhaps the Euro or U.K. cars are different from ours. The US/Canada cars are reset with the engine not running. Use the DIC to select Remaining Oil Life, press the Set button until it says 100%. Then confirm yes/no by twisting the stalk and lock it in by pressing Set again.

This is so easy, why stomp the gas pedal three times in 5 seconds? Do you say "There's no place like home" while doing this? :wink:


----------



## DarrenBea (Dec 21, 2016)

I believe for late 2012/early 2013 GM removed the ability for owners to reset the Oil Life monitor by themselves on UK models. I own a late 2012 Cruze 1.7 LT and take it to my local independent garage for servicing. Usually they are able to reset Code 82, but at its most recent service they are no longer able to.

Much to my frustration, the nearest Chevrolet service centre is a 3 hour drive away. I was hoping there would be a scan tool available to reset this specific code, but I've had no luck in finding one that works. Does anyone know of a OBDII system that can reset codes for a Cruze diesel?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

DarrenBea said:


> ... Cruze 1.7 LT and take it to my local independent garage for servicing. Usually they are able to reset Code 82, but at its most recent service they are no longer able to. ...


If they can't do it then it's possible that they have not paid for access to the GM information they need to do a proper service on your vehicle.


----------



## jdallos1977 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Trevor!
I have a same problem and asking one local garage 
the guy connected in he's computer and cleared in a 2-3 sec/£5/
Joe


----------

